# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Βάννα [Rodopi, Thalya, Neapolis, Aegina, Argolikos, Danakil, Rona, Amy]

## Nicholas Peppas

A truly small vessel for short distances, this *Aegina* was built as the yacht *Amy* in 1874. She was built by Henderson, Coulborn & Co of Renfrew and had 140 tons. Her length was 44.1 m and her width 6.1 m. In 1885, she was renamed _Rona_

Here is a first announcement from the Marine Engineer of August 1, 1886.

In 1902 she was renamed _Danakil_. Later, she returned to *Mona* 

Amy 08011886.jpg

In Greece it is first mentioned around 1905 as a _Katramadis_ ship, *Argolikos*, with 210 tons. 

Here is a very poor 1911 photo of the vessel at the Aegina port

Aegina.jpg

_Aegina_ was sold to the _Gikas Line_ after 1914 (see correction below) and was used mostly for short trips. The _Gikas Line_ had at least one more ship*, Eleni.* 
Here is a June 26, 1916 schedule

19160626 Aegina.jpg

With the needs of the post-1920 period, *Aegina* was also placed in the Piraeus-Samos route as shown in this April 15, 1920 schedule

19200415a all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> With the needs of the post-1920 period, *Aegina* was also placed in the Piraeus-Samos route as shown in this April 15, 1920 schedule
> 
> 19200415a all.jpg


Around 1925, she was sold to _Stathakis & Diakakis Shipping_ and named *Vanna*. She was listed again at 140 tons and was dedicated to the Rafina-islands route.

Then , in 1932 she belonged to _K. Tsemelis_. That year she was retired and scrapped in 1934, at age 60!

Here is a nice drawing of *Vanna* by the painter Veletzas.

Vanna.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της εξαιρετικής έρευνας του Νίκου, ανεβάζω ένα δημοσίευμα όπου αναφέρεται στην προσάραξη του ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ στο Γαϊδουρονήσι, κοντά στα Λεγρενά. Η ημερομηνία είναι 23 Φλεβάρη 1908. 
Ακολουθεί και το πόρισμα.
Το ΑΡΗΣ που αναφέρεται είναι αυτό εδώ.

23208 aris argolikos.jpg 27-2 aris argolikos.jpg
από το ηλ.αρχείο της Ε.Β.Ε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια της εξαιρετικής έρευνας του Νίκου, ανεβάζω ένα δημοσίευμα όπου αναφέρεται στην προσάραξη του ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ στο Γαϊδουρονήσι, κοντά στα Λεγρενά. Η ημερομηνία είναι 23 Φλεβάρη 1908. 
> Ακολουθεί και το πόρισμα.
> Το ΑΡΗΣ που αναφέρεται είναι αυτό


Η προσθηκη σου ειναι καλη επισης γιατι μας προσθετει ενα σπουδαιο στοιχειο, δηλαδη οτι το _Αργολικος_ ανηκε στη, αγνωστη για μενα, εταιρεια _Κατραμαδη και Σια_!

----------


## Ellinis

Καθόμουν και κοίταζα το σκίτσο του ΒΑΝΝΑ από τον Γ.Βελέτζα και παρατήρησα τη γέφυρα του πλοίου, που το σκέπαστρο της κάνει ένα τρίγωνο. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα οτι κάπου είχα ξαναδεί αυτό το σχέδιο...

Και έτσι λύθηκε ο γρίφος, αυτό που έψαχνα εδώ είναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ! Τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα ίδια (44 μέτρα το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, στα 40 το υπολόγιζα το άγνωστο) και ταιριάζει και με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου. Στη κάρτα γράφει οτι κάθε Κυριακή πέρναγε από τα Μέθανα, όπως αναφέρουν και τα δρομολόγια του 1916 που ανέβασε ο Νίκος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καθόμουν και κοίταζα το σκίτσο του ΒΑΝΝΑ από τον Γ.Βελέτζα και παρατήρησα τη γέφυρα του πλοίου, που το σκέπαστρο της κάνει ένα τρίγωνο. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα οτι κάπου είχα ξαναδεί αυτό το σχέδιο...
> 
> Και έτσι λύθηκε ο γρίφος, αυτό που έψαχνα εδώ είναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ! Τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα ίδια (44 μέτρα το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, στα 40 το υπολόγιζα το άγνωστο) και ταιριάζει και με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου. Στη κάρτα γράφει οτι κάθε Κυριακή πέρναγε από τα Μέθανα, όπως αναφέρουν και τα δρομολόγια του 1916 που ανέβασε ο Νίκος.


Congratulations...

And this is what one gets at 11:00 pm with a good Photoshop. Enjoy

Aeg1.jpgAeg2.jpgAeg3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια της εξαιρετικής έρευνας του Νίκου, ανεβάζω ένα δημοσίευμα όπου αναφέρεται στην προσάραξη του ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ στο Γαϊδουρονήσι, κοντά στα Λεγρενά. Η ημερομηνία είναι 23 Φλεβάρη 1908. 
> Ακολουθεί και το πόρισμα.
> Το ΑΡΗΣ που αναφέρεται είναι αυτό εδώ.


			 			Φαινεται οτι οι αγριοι συναγωνισμοι του *Πυλαρος* με το *Ασσος* δεν ηταν οι μονοι μεταξυ επιβατηγων της πρωτης περιοδου του 20ου αιωνος

Διαβαστε εδω τον συναγωνισμο και δυστυχημα του *Αργολικου* με το *Βασιλικη.* 

Προσεξτε τις διαφορες εκφρασεις. Αξιζει τον κοπο. Οπως... "200 επιβατες και 150 χονδρα ζωα" !!

*Εφημερις Σκριπ*    Ημερομηνια *10 Οκτωβριου 1907*
19071010 Argolikos Vasiliki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το συννημένο απόσπασμα δρομολογίων που ανέβασε εδώ ο Νίκος, το ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ ήταν το Νοέμβρη του 1908 ήδη στα χέρια του Τόγια, και αφού λίγους μήνες πριν ανήκε στον Κατραμάδη τότε η μεταβίβαση έγινε εκείνο το διάστημα.

Μόνο που έτσι φαίνεται πως το παρακάτω ΑΙΓΙΝΑ των 96 τόνων ήταν κάποιο άλλο μικρότερο πλοίο.



> In Greece it is first mentioned around 1905 as a _K. Togias_ ship, *Argolikos*, with 210 tons. In 1907 or 1908 she was cited as *Aegina* and belonging to the _Peppas Line_ (no relation to me) and having 96 tons!


Το δε δρομόλογιο του Ευβοϊκού πρέπει να είναι το πιο... "ακτοπλοϊκό" που έχουμε δεί. Προσπάθησα να το περάσω και σε ένα χάρτη άλλα μου λείπει το "Γαρδίκιον"! καμιά ιδέα σε τι αντιστοιχεί;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το δε δρομόλογιο του Ευβοϊκού πρέπει να είναι το πιο...  "ακτοπλοϊκό" που έχουμε δεί. Προσπάθησα να το περάσω και σε ένα χάρτη άλλα μου λείπει το "Γαρδίκιον"! καμιά ιδέα σε τι αντιστοιχεί;


19081108%20Togias.jpg

_Γαρδικι Φθιωτιδος_

Ηξερα οτι θα ρωτουσες και ημουν ετοιμος να γραψω ενα μικρο αρθρο στο θεμα παραξενων λιμανιων

Τα παμπαλαια κιταπια μου του 1922 λενε οτι υπηρχαν *δυο Γαρδικια* στην Φθιωτιδα, το μεγαλο και πασιγνωστο *Γαρδικι Ομιλαιων* (πανω στα βουνα) και ενα αλλο...




> * Γαρδικι Κρεμαστης Λαρισης *:* Εδρα ομωνυμου κοινοτητος εν τη επαρχεια Φθιωτιδος, κειμενη προς ανατολας της Λαμιας, αλλοτε πρωτευουσα του δημου Κρεμαστης Λαρισης. Κατοικοι 1226 (1920). Η κοινοτης περιλαμβανει και το χωριον Μαχαλα**. Ειναι θερινη εδρα ειρηνοδικειου. Εχει ταχυδρομειον και τηλεγραφειον. Παραγωγη οινου και οπωρων. Πλησιον κεινται τα ερειπια της αρχαιας πολεως Κρεμαστης Λαρισης η *Πελασγιας*, ητις τω 302 π.Χ. εκυριευθη υπο Δημητριου του Πολιορκητου.


* Σημ. δικη μου: η σημερινη Πελασγια
** Σημ. δικη μου: ο σημερινος Κυπαρισσωνας



Λοιπον το πλοιο πρεπει να επιανε στην σημερινη *Παραλια Πελασγιας* οταν επιανε στο "*Γαρδικι*"

http://www.pelasgia.gov.gr/index.php...165&Itemid=232




> _ Οι ονομασίες της Πελασγίας έχουν σχέση τόσο  με την τοποθεσία της όσο και με τις εξελίξεις που διαδραματίστηκαν στον ευρύτερο χώρο της Ελλάδας .Στην μακραίωνη ιστορική διαδρομή της η Πελασγία εμφανίστηκε με διάφορα ονόματα όπως η Λάρισα η Πελασγία, Λάρισα η κρεμαστή, Γαρδίκι  Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης  και τελευταία Πελασγία._  
> _ Η ονομασία Λάρισα η Πελασγία που υπάρχει στην αρχαία εποχή έχει σχέση με τους πρώτους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας  τους πελασγούς, που σύμφωνα  με την παράδοση εγκαταστάθηκαν και στην περιοχή της Πελασγίας, αφού  μετανάστευσαν από την κεντρική Θεσσαλία  η την Αρκαδία. Πελασγική είναι και η λέξη Λάρισα που έχει τη σημασία του φρουρίου η της ακρόπολης._  
> _ Η άλλη αρχαία ονομασία της  Κρεμαστή Λάρισα είναι γνωστή από πολλούς Έλληνες και Λατίνους συγγραφείς .Επειδή τα σπίτια της αρχαίας πόλης ήταν κτισμένα γύρω από την ακρόπολη και πάνω σε ύψωμα που σήμερα ονομάζετε κάστρο  φαίνονταν από  μακριά κυρίως σ' όσους έπλεαν στη θάλασσα του Μαλιακού κόλπου σαν να ήταν κρεμασμένα  στο λόφο. Γι' αυτό ονομάστηκε κρεμαστή Λάρισα._  
> _ Η λέξη Γαρδίκι είναι σλαβική και σημαίνει <<μικρή πόλη>> η <<πέρασμα>>. Το όνομα Γαρδίκι κρεμαστής Λαρίσης  το διατήρησε μέχρι στις 20 Οκτωβρίου 1926 που συνεδρίασε το κοινοτικό συμβούλιο  με εισήγηση του Προέδρου Δημητρίου Ιωαν. χριστοπούλου και πήρε το όνομα Πελασγία που διατηρεί μέχρι  σήμερα._
> _..........._
> _ο 1832 η Πελασγία απελευθερώνετε ολοκληρωτικά από τους τούρκους και από τότε αρχίζει μια νέα εποχή για την Πελασγία και η περιοχή αναπτύσσεται οικονομικά και κοινωνικά.Ο Δήμος Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης σχηματίστηκε το 1836. Το Δήμο αποτελούσαν το ΓΑΡΔΙΚΙ (πρωτεύουσα) και τα χωριά ¶γναντη, Αχλάδι, Μαχαλάς (Κυπαρισσώνας), Μύλος (Μύλοι), Ράχες, Σουβάλα (Βαθύκοιλο). Το 1840 προστέθηκε η Βλύχα  (Γλύφα) και το Βελέσι (Καμαρόβρυση). Ο Δήμος Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης λειτούργησε σαν Δήμος μέχρι το 1912, οπότε γίνεται κοινότητα. Το Αχλάδι, οι Ράχες και οι Μύλοι αποσπάστηκαν. Η Γλύφα και η Σουβάλα αποσπάστηκαν το 1919 και αποτέλεσαν κοινότητα με το όνομα Σουβάλα (μετονομάστηκε σε Βαθύκοιλο το 1927). Η Γλύφα αποσπάστηκε από το Βαθύκοιλο και αναγνωρίστηκε κοινότητα το 1929._


http://www.pelasgia.gov.gr/index.php...143&Itemid=195

*Πελασγια
*Pelasgia.jpg

*Παραλια Πελασγιας* 
Paralia Pelasgias.JPG

Pel.jpg
Δεν ειπες τιποτε για το σταματημα στον *Μωλο*!!!   Ειναι η πρωτη φορα σε 50 χρονια που μαζευω πραγματα για την ναυτιλια μας που βλεπω συγκοινωνια με τον *Μωλο*!

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι και ο Μώλος όπως και η Λάρυμνα είναι σημεία που δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί, και μιας και εντοπίστης και το Γαρδίκι... να και ο χάρτης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Around 1925, she was sold to _Stathakis & Diakakis Shipping_ and named *Vanna*. She was listed again at 140 tons and was dedicated to the Rafina-islands route.  Then , in 1932 she belonged to _K. Tsemelis_. That year she was retired and scrapped in 1934, at age 60! Here is a nice drawing of *Vanna* by the painter Veletzas.
> Vanna.jpg


Here is a schedule of *Vana* in Evoikos from November 25, 1925. Clearly at that time she belonged to _Vlassopoulos and Kottakis
_ 
19251125 Vana.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a schedule of *Vana* in Evoikos from November 25, 1925. Clearly at that time she belonged to _Vlassopoulos and Kottakis_
> 
> 19251125 Vana.jpg


Τους Βλασσόπουλο- Κοττάκη τους έχουμε δει σε πολλές αγγελίες και προφανώς ήταν πράκτορες. Νομίζω πως είναι ασφαλές να υποθέσουμε πως η Ατμοπλοϊα Ευρίπου ήταν των Σταθάκη-Διακάκη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο δρομολογια του *Αργολικος* (απο 19 Ιουνιου 1907 και 15 Δεκεμβριου 1907)

19070619 Argolikos.jpg19051215 Argolikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον 1ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο" του Χ.Ντούνη, το 1914 το πλοίο παρέμενε ως ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ και ήταν υπό την ιδιοκτησία της Τράπεζας Αθηνών. 
Υποψιάζομαι πως είχε κατασχεθεί και έτσι εξηγείται και οτι χάνεται από τα δρομολόγια εκείνο το διάστημα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον 1ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο" του Χ.Ντούνη, το 1914 το πλοίο παρέμενε ως ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ και ήταν υπό την ιδιοκτησία της Τράπεζας Αθηνών. 
> Υποψιάζομαι πως είχε κατασχεθεί και έτσι εξηγείται και οτι χάνεται από τα δρομολόγια εκείνο το διάστημα.


Μολις βρηκα μια διαφημιση του *Αργολικος* απο τις 15 Νοεμβριου 1914 που λεει _Αιγινα_, πρωην *Αργολικος*.

19141115 Aegina:Argolikos.jpg

Επομενως

_AMY_ (1874−1885)
_RONA_ (1885−1902)
*DANAKIL* (1902−1905?)
_ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1905−1908 ) Ατμοπλοια Ιωαννου Κατραμαδη η Κατραμαδου
_ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1908−1914) Ατμοπλοια Κωνσταντινου Τογια
*ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* (1914− ) με την Ατμοπλοια Μιχαηλ Γκικα και Σια
*ΒΑΝΝΑ* η _ΒΑΝΑ_ (1925−1932) με την Ατμοπλοια Ευριπου των Σταθακη και Διακακη (πρακτορες Βλασοπουλος και Σταθακης)
_ΒΑΝΑ_ (1932−1934) Ατμοπλοια Κ. Τσεμελη

Για το *Βαννα*, ο Α. Τζαμτζης αναφερει ναυπηγηση το 1875 και τελος το 1934

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _AMY_ (1874−1885)
> _RONA_ (1885−1902)
> *DANAKIL* (1902−1905?)
> _ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1905−1908 ) Ατμοπλοια Ιωαννου Κατραμαδη η Κατραμαδου
> _ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1908−1914) Ατμοπλοια Κωνσταντινου Τογια
> *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* (1914− ) με την Ατμοπλοια Μιχαηλ Γκικα και Σια
> *ΒΑΝΝΑ*  η _ΒΑΝΑ_  (1925−1932) με την Ατμοπλοια Ευριπου των Σταθακη και Διακακη (πρακτορες Βλασοπουλος και Σταθακης)
> _ΒΑΝΑ _ (1932−1934) Ατμοπλοια Κ. Τσεμελη



Πετραδακι, πετραδακι τα βγαζουμε τα συμπερασματα...  

Ανακοινωση της 5ης Σεπτεμβριου 1908 ου αναφερει οτι ο _Τογιας_ αγορασε το _Αργολικος_!

19080905 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατυχημα του *Αργολικου* στον Ευβοικο στις 22 Ιουλιου 1912

19120722 Argoliki1.jpg
19120722 Argoliki2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _AMY_ (1874−1885)
> _RONA_ (1885−1902)
> *DANAKIL* (1902−1905?)
> _ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1905−1908 ) Ατμοπλοια Ιωαννου Κατραμαδη η Κατραμαδου
> _ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ_ (1908−1914) Ατμοπλοια Κωνσταντινου Τογια
> *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* (1914− ) με την Ατμοπλοια Μιχαηλ Γκικα και Σια
> *ΒΑΝΝΑ* η _ΒΑΝΑ_ (1925−1932) με την Ατμοπλοια Ευριπου των Σταθακη και Διακακη (πρακτορες Βλασοπουλος και Σταθακης)
> _ΒΑΝΑ_ (1932−1934) Ατμοπλοια Κ. Τσεμελη


Το κακό με τα Lloyd's Registers είναι οτι αν ένα πλοίο αλλάξει πλοιοκτήτες και όνομα σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο, τότε μπορεί και να μην το καταγράψουν... 
Αλλά στην περίπτωση του ΑΙΓΙΝΑ/ΒΑΝΝΑ έχασαν μια ολόκληρη πενταετία!

Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε τάξη, το 1917 το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ πουλήθηκε στον Στ. Καστάνο και στη συνέχεια στη "Χιακή Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία", στους Α. &. Γ. Σταθάκη, στους Ψυχικό & Αρβανιτάκη.

Μετανομάστηκε το 1920 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ, τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα ΘΑΛΕΙΑ, και το 1924 πήρε το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΠΗ. Τελικά το 1925 μετανομάστηκε ΒΑΝΝΑ και το Lloyd's το ξαναθυμήθηκε...

Σχετικά με το ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ είχε γράψει ο Νίκολας στα "άγνωστα" προπολεμικά :



> _ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ_
> 
> Ενα επιβατηγο που εκανε το δρομολογια για Κυκλαδες, Ικαρια και Σαμο το 1920! 
> 
> Εδω δρομολογια στις 8 και 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1920

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τ.............
> 
> Μετανομάστηκε το 1920 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ, τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα ΘΑΛΕΙΑ, και το 1924 πήρε το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΠΗ. Τελικά το 1925 μετανομάστηκε ΒΑΝΝΑ και το Lloyd's το ξαναθυμήθηκε...
> 
> Σχετικά με το ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ είχε γράψει ο Νίκολας στα "άγνωστα" προπολεμικά :



Δεν ξερω που τα βρισκεις ολα αυτα Αρη, αλλα ειναι καλοδεχουμενα!!!!

Μπραβο που ξερουμε τωρα για το *Νεαπολις/Θαλεια/Ροδοπη*!  Για το οποιον *Ροδοπη* εχω καπου ενα δρομολογιο που θα το παρουσαισω

Ν

----------


## Ellinis

Πρωτογενής έρευνα Νίκολας.
'Οσο για το όνομα "Ροδόπη" να αναφέρω οτι δεν παραπέμπει στην περιοχή της Ροδόπης αλλά ήταν το όνομα της συζήγου ενός συμπλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρωτογενής έρευνα Νίκολας.
> 'Οσο για το όνομα "Ροδόπη" να αναφέρω οτι δεν παραπέμπει στην περιοχή της Ροδόπης αλλά ήταν το όνομα της συζήγου ενός συμπλοιοκτήτη.


Εδω ειναι μια ανακοινωση που αναφερει το *Ροδοπη* στις 13 Απριλιου 1925. Πηγαινε τοτε στην Κυθνο, Σεριφο, Σιφνο, Κιμωλο και Μηλο


19250413 Rodopi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πήγαινε στη Σίφνο (και στις υπόλοιπες Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες) μιας και ανήκε στη "Σιφναϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το κακό με τα Lloyd's Registers είναι οτι αν ένα πλοίο αλλάξει πλοιοκτήτες και όνομα σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο, τότε μπορεί και να μην το καταγράψουν... 
> ............
> 
> Μετανομάστηκε το 1920 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ, τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα ΘΑΛΕΙΑ, και το 1924 πήρε το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΠΗ. Τελικά το 1925 μετανομάστηκε ΒΑΝΝΑ και το Lloyd's το ξαναθυμήθηκε...
> 
> Σχετικά με το ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ είχε γράψει ο Νίκολας στα "άγνωστα" προπολεμικά :



Το πλοιο με το ονομα *Νεαπολις* σε καταχωρηση στην Σφαιρα απο την 1η Αυγουστου 1920.
19200801 Neapolis Aigina Sfaira.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καταχωρηση της Ατμοπλοιας Ευριπου για το πλοιο *Βανα* στις 25 Ιουλιου 1925. Το παραξενο ειναι το ταξιδι του μικρου αυτου πλοιου απο την Σκοπελο στην Καβαλα.

19280725 Vana Taxydromos Volou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> το 1917 το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ πουλήθηκε στον Στ. Καστάνο και στη συνέχεια στη "Χιακή Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία"


Δυο δρομολόγια του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε για τη "Χιακή Ατμοπλοΐα" το 1920. Η εταιρία αυτή είχε συσταθεί το 1918 από γνωστούς εφοπλιστές της ποντοπόρου όπως ο Σαλιάρης, Καλβοκορέσης, Πείθης κ.α. αλλά δεν μακροημέρευσε.

aigina 2-20.jpg aigina 6-20 hiaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πήγαινε στη Σίφνο (και στις υπόλοιπες Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες) μιας και ανήκε στη "Σιφναϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα".


Το πλοιο μας σαν *ΡΟΔΟΠΗ* στις 31/7/1924 Στην εφημεριδα Πολιτεια.

19240731 Ροδπη Πολιτεια.jpg

Το ιδιο σαν *ΒΑΝΑ* παλιν στην εφημεριδα Πολιτεια της 3/7/1928.

19280703 Βανα Πολιτεια.png

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη πόζα του ΒΑΝΑ στην Τήνο στην εορτή της Παναγίας.
ΒΑΝΑ.jpg

πηγή με πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες για τον πλοιοκτήτη του πλοίου Πλοίαρχο Κ. Τσεσμελή.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Σκιάθου έκρυβε και μια πόζα του ΒΑΝΝΑ
Vana at skiathos1.jpg

Τον Γενάρη του 1935 ανακοινώθηκε και η πώληση του για παλιοσίδερα "en bloc" με άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά που είχαν παροπλιστεί όταν θεσπίστηκε όριο ηλικίας.
scrap 1-35.jpg

----------

